# "Africanized Honey?" -- Is anyone aware of this product...



## HHFinTX (Feb 1, 2012)

I was told about "Africanized Honey," NOT honey from Africa . 

I am very new to the world of honey and could use some wise counsel.

I am helping a family-member on the East Coast. At their association meeting, a potential customer inquired about what he thought was called "Africanized Honey," presumably a honey product from southern states' honeybess that have cross-bred. He described the honey as having a caramel fragrance and/or taste and _maybe originating in Texas._ I was asked to help out, because I live in the Austin, TX area and could maybe find a local (TX) source. 

Anyway, the client is looking to purchase a couple of drums of this type of honey, if we can locate the product. 

Has anyone heard of or have any knowledge of "Africanized Honey?" Or might I be unknowingly hunting snipe??? 

Any help will be greatly appreciated...Please Advise, if possible.

Thank You!
Michael Hylton


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Whatever you are looking for someone will sell it to you.


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Sounds like a rare varietal. You may have to charge double. lol. -james


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

'Killer Bee' Honey by Dawes Hill/Once Again.

http://shop.onceagainnutbutter.com/


----------



## Daddy'sBees (Jul 1, 2010)

They sent you on a wild goose chase. Any time a hive is determined to be Africanized, it is exterminated. There's no way anyone is raising/beekeeping them for honey!!!!!!! There would be some serious liabilities if someone tried and then bad .... happened to folks.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

WLC said:


> 'Killer Bee' Honey by Once Again.


Once Again Nut Butters? Is that the full company name?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Honey does not differ by the sub-species of bee. It is the floral source you are looking for. 
There are plenty of possibly AHB in Florida, California and other states. We do not destroy them. We requeen!
I raised my biggest crop per hive in a AHB hive. It is not something you should attempt near people or animals though.


----------



## WLC (Feb 7, 2010)

sqkcrk:

Once Again... Nunda, New York, 14517.
888-800-8075.

It says that it is 'Lloyd's favorite' (the director of purchasing) honey.

Do you know them?

12 South State Street
Nunda, NY 14517

(585) 468-2535
onceagainnutbutter.com‎


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Not personally, but sorta. I know the guy they bought their Honey Division from. Well, I knew him. I forget his name at this moment. He owned Dawes Hill Honey Company.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> Whatever you are looking for someone will sell it to you.


Now that you have solved that problem, I am still looking for those narrow bees to fit into eight frame equipment.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

They are back ordered. Sorry.


----------



## Jonhuang (Feb 12, 2012)

You mean this? The label claimed it was made from Killer Bees. I regret not buying it.


----------



## tsk (Nov 26, 2010)

Made from killer bees? Or made by them?


----------



## Jonhuang (Feb 12, 2012)

I actually happened to be near the store again today. It says "Made by Killer Bees"; supposedly wild hives in Brazil. Organic too. Decided not to buy it to not support the africanized bee industry(!) / whatever scam this is. Very dark in color, watery. Probably has more to do with the flowers than the bees though.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

WLC said:


> 'Killer Bee' Honey by Dawes Hill/Once Again.
> 
> http://shop.onceagainnutbutter.com/


It is a scam to drive up the price of this rare dangerous honey.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

WLC said:


> sqkcrk:
> 
> Once Again... Nunda, New York, 14517.
> 888-800-8075.
> ...


Steven Zimmerman, Nunda, NY sold his honey business to Once Again Nut Butters. I don't know who Lloyd is. I wonder how many people spend $101.00 for a one pound jar of honey. I'd love to get into that market. My honey is just as "fair trade" I'm sure. I'm glad for the folks in Brazil, if they are getting their fair share of the price.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

There is also a well-known, "Killer Bee Guy" operating here in Southern Arizona, U.S.A.


----------



## cami (Sep 5, 2013)

www.beefolks.com/‎ is another place that has killer bee honey. I bought some Once Again/Dawes Hill Killer Bee raw organic Honey and it is THE BEST honey I've ever tasted. I swayed from my path of buying local because I was intrigued by it being from killer bees  and I'm glad I did. The bees are from Brazil.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

As is the Honey. Dawes Hill was originally in western NY (actually Dawes Hill itself still is), I mean the company. As far as I know Dawes Hill Honey Co. is still owned by Once Again Nut Butters. They buy all of their honey owning no bee hives. Just fyi.


----------

